# what do you guys use to clean your rims?



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

got some civic SI rims in the garage that are kinda dirty and wanna clean it to sell it. what do u guys use to clean your rims?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Eagle One A2Z wheel cleaner works pretty good...


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

some soap and arm power


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

kwertis said:


> *some soap and arm power  *


-and a high pressure hose, 
-a sponge...
-and those baby bottle cleaners (brush with looong handle) to 
clean the sides and backs of the wheel spokes.
-tire black to dress up the tires
-armor all to shine those damn wheels


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> *Eagle One A2Z wheel cleaner works pretty good... *


I'll second that


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Windex!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Joy or Ajax...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Griot's Garage wheel cleaner.

Endorsed by BBS

It's the best of the best.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Griot's Garage wheel cleaner.
> 
> Endorsed by BBS
> 
> It's the best of the best. *


I'll take your word for it

I'm off to Concorde (Pepboys equivalent) eww.. later


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> *Eagle One A2Z wheel cleaner works pretty good... *


same here


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

stuff you find at the dollar store called awesome. that stuff kicks ass. cleaned the brake dust completely off of the inside of my rims. also use it to clean the bugs off the front of my car


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

Uh....Dawn and Water, the same thing I use to wash my beauty.....which I am selling tommorow!! NO!! It can't be true...


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Dan-zig said:


> *Uh....Dawn and Water, the same thing I use to wash my beauty.....which I am selling tommorow!! NO!! It can't be true... *


dish soap is terrible for the paint


Meguire's HOT RIMS!!!! expensive but it works the best IMO.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I do like Meguires products, but as I run out of them, I replace them with products from Griots

http://www.griotsgarage.com/index.jsp


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

DAMN...39.95 for a bucket


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Armor All's Quicksilver Tire and wheel cleaner....stuff is hard to find but works great--ohh yeah and a product called "Red Thunder" that you can't buy in any form other then 55 gallon drum that I have seen........they both work great....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *DAMN...39.95 for a bucket  *


not just any old bucket, but THE ULTIMATE YELLOW WASH BUCKET!


http://www.griotsgarage.com/catalog.jsp?L1=L1_1000&L2=L2_1001&SKU=66070


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *...-armor all to shine those damn wheels *


Try Meguier's Endurance; I used to use Armor-All, but
Meguier's is the SHIT. Also, I saw a show on the History
Channel the other day, called "Shifting Gears": it was all about
auto detailing, and this guy with like 20+ years experience
said the best thing to use is motor oil!  Anyone have any
input on that?
As for the wheels, I agree, but I use some Wd-40 on a rag
to do a "final clean" after I get back from the self-serve car
wash. Watch that high pressure wash if you have stick on wheel
weights, too.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *not just any old bucket, but THE ULTIMATE YELLOW WASH BUCKET!
> 
> 
> http://www.griotsgarage.com/catalog.jsp?L1=L1_1000&L2=L2_1001&SKU=66070 *




very true


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

soap and water here.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Dish soap and water has done a ton better on my wheels than any car soap I've ever used. I have white wheels and EVERYTHING shows up on it. Dish soap is the only thing that cuts through the grease spots coming from my bad CV boot (gotta get that fixed). Wheel cleaner has actually spotted my wheels a few times and I jus don't use it anymore. 

After I wash, I spray a nice coat of Meguire's Quick Wax spray and whipe them down.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

When I was selling my old rims I used a silver polish that my mom had that she uses on her cutlery and fancy pots and stuff. Man did it take a lot of work, but it took out all the discoloration and brake stains. I then used Mother's rim polish it give it an extra shine....


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

anyone here knows how to get rid of dog pee residue of the rims? Its messin up the look of my ride..


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Simple Green


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *anyone here knows how to get rid of dog pee residue of the rims? Its messin up the look of my ride.. *


You just gotta tongue your rims a little. It'll get it off, saliva works best.


----------



## Devel79 (Oct 1, 2003)

I like to use engine degreaser or oven cleaner. Just make sure not to get any on the paint and clean it off thoroughly.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

my kids..........


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Devel79 said:


> *I like to use engine degreaser or oven cleaner. Just make sure not to get any on the paint and clean it off thoroughly. *


 :crazy: 
I hope your not serious.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ive never seen anything fromn Griots(sp?) at a local store.

but yah, their wheels cleaner is awsome, before that i used mothers mag polish.

....i want that spray nozzle from Griot's garage, the 99.99 one, with the quick disconnect? AWSOME


----------

